# ADAC / auto motor und sport winter tire tests



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

I just sent this to a friend who is shopping for winter tires, but I thought
other people might be interested in the results. I translated and typed
rather quickly so there could be, I hope, only minor mistakes.

---------------------------------------------------------
ADAC MOTORWELT WINTER TIRE TEST (10/2003)
---------------------------------------------------------

vehicle: Audi A4 Avant

weighted: 15% dry, 30% wet, 20% snow, 10% ice, 3% comfort, 2% noise,
10% rolling resistance, 10% wear rate

195/65 R 15 T highly-recommended rated tires
------------------------------------------------------

Goodyear Ultra Grip 6 - PLUSES: very well rounded tire, best scores on
dry pavement and for rolling resistance, good on snow, relative low
wear; MINUSES: relatively high outside noise

Michelin Alpin A2 - PLUSES: very well rounded tire, best score for
wear, particularly good on dry pavement, also good on ice; MINUSES:
somewhat high outside noise

Dunlop Winter Sport M3 - PLUSES: very well rounded tire, good on dry
pavement, the most quiet, relatively low wear; MINUSES: none worth noting

Maloya Cresta 220 - PLUSES: very well rounded tire, good on dry and
wet pavement as well as ice, relatively low wear; MINUSES: somewhat
high inside noise

Bridgestone Blizzak LM 18 - PLUSES: very well rounded tire, good in
all categories; somewhat high inside and outside noise, relatively
high wear

225/45 R 17V _conditionally_ recommended tires
-------------------------------------------------------------

Dunlop Wintersport M3 - PLUSES: still the best in radial aquaplaning,
relatively low wear; MINUSES: critically poor in straight line aquaplaning

Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2 - best scores on dry pavement and for rolling
resistance; relatively poor on wet pavement (aquaplaning!)

Bridgestone Blizzak LM 22 - PLUSES: good in all categories; MINUSES:
critically poor in radial and straight line aquaplaning, relatively
high wear

-----------------------------------------------------------------
AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT WINTER TIRE TEST (21/2003)
-----------------------------------------------------------------

vehicle: BMW 325 Ci

weighted: 1/3rd dry, 1/3rd wet, 1/3rd snow

205/55 R 16 H highly-recommended tire
----------------------------------------------

Bridgestone Blizzak LM22 - PLUSES: very good traction on snow,
agreeable driveability under all conditions, very good braking
ability, good comfort, high tracking ability; MINUSES: relatively high
rolling resistance, mediocre aquaplaning characteristics

205/55 R 16 H recommended tires
----------------------------------------

Pirelli Snowsport W210 - PLUSES: very good traction on snow, agreeable
character under all conditions, convincing aquaplaning behavoir,
short braking distance on snow; MINUSES: excessive braking distances
on wet pavement, high rolling noise

Semperit Sport Grip - PLUSES: very good traction on snow, very good
behavoir on snow with short braking distances, low rolling noise;
MINUSES: excessive braking distances on wet pavement, mediocre
aquaplaning characteristics

Michelin Alpin A2 - PLUSES: very good steerability and well behaved on
dry pavement, low rolling noise and rolling resistance; MINUSES:
mediocre traction and long braking distances on snow, twitchy on wet
pavement.

Vredestein Snowtrac 2 - PLUSES: very stable on wet pavement, very good
aquaplaning qualities, good braking ability on snow; MINUSES: mediocre
traction on snow, long braking distances on wet pavement.

225/45 R 17 V highly-recommended tires
------------------------------------------------

Goodyear Eagle Ultra Grip GW3 - PLUSES: very good traction on snow,
agreeable character under all conditions, very good braking ability on
wet and dry pavement, low rolling resistance; MINUSES: increased
aquaplaning susceptibility

Pirelli Snowsport W 240 - agreeable character and precise steering
under all conditions, very good braking, comfortable; mediocre
aquaplaning characteristics, only average traction on snow, high
rolling noise

225/45 R 17 V recommended tires
----------------------------------------

Dunlop SP Wintersport M3 - PLUSES: agreeable character under all
conditions, very good traction on snow, low rolling noise and rolling
resistance; MINUSES: limited braking on all surfaces

Nokian WR - PLUSES: short braking distances on snow, agreeable
character under all conditions, low rolling noise; MINUSES: long
braking distances on wet pavement, so-so comfortable, only average
traction on snow

Uniroyal MS Plus 55 - PLUSES: agreeable character under all
conditions, very good braking behavoir on snow, low rolling
resistance, comfortable; MINUSES: long braking distances on wet
and dry pavement, mediocre traction on snow


----------

